# Help, Info Needed!



## Melissa806 (Jul 20, 2016)

can anybody give me info about this bicycle, please


----------



## Melissa806 (Jul 20, 2016)

it's a jc Higgins flightliner.... that's all I know I'm wanting more info about  this bike ...please can some 1 help......thank u !


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jul 20, 2016)

mid 60s Sears made by Murray.  
give it time for Middleweight bike page gurus to drift over here.


----------



## island schwinn (Jul 20, 2016)

I would recommend posting it in the middleweight section for better exposure.
Probably mid 60's and looks to be in nice shape.


----------

